# Help!!!Questions about Hydroxycut Ephedra Free



## JSP77 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hello all, Just wondering if anyone has tried the Hydroxycut without ephedra.  Im assuming the affects arent as great as the one with ephedra.  I am real sensitive to ephedrine, so I just wanna see what people think about this. Thanks


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2003)

The new formula is solid, as is Xenadrine EFX. However, I do not believe either will be as effective as the original formula.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Feb 13, 2003)

if anyone is trying out the ephedra free stuff, i'm curious to know if anyone as tried Thermics from Molecular Nutrition- it is stimulant free but supposed to burn fat in a similar fashion to the ECA's out there, without the jitters.

If you're sensitive to ephedra (as i am), i'd have someone else try the hydroxycut before you buy it.  I did the same with Xenedrine EFX and i still got the jitters, so i had to give away my bottle that was 90% full.

www.molecularnutrition.net


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 1, 2003)

I have just started using the ephrada free Hydroxycut...the GNC here where I live isn't carrying the one with ephedra anymore  

I don't get the same feeling I did witht the ephedra version...but I don't think it works like it either. I don't feel the energy surge I had with the other...which I think was my increased metabolism. I will post more when I have used it longer.

So far I am not impressed...but I am willing to change my mind if I see results.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 1, 2003)

I've never gotten the jitters from anything that I can recall, super concentrations of caffeine (2 pots in short order) will get me a little on edge though, but not bouncing off the walls.


----------



## gopro (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> if anyone is trying out the ephedra free stuff, i'm curious to know if anyone as tried Thermics from Molecular Nutrition- it is stimulant free but supposed to burn fat in a similar fashion to the ECA's out there, without the jitters.
> 
> If you're sensitive to ephedra (as i am), i'd have someone else try the hydroxycut before you buy it.  I did the same with Xenedrine EFX and i still got the jitters, so i had to give away my bottle that was 90% full.
> ...



Molecular Nutrition puts out a very good ephedra free formula.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Molecular Nutrition puts out a very good ephedra free formula.



Have you heard good things about the ephedra free products...I mean do they seem to work?


----------



## PB&J (Mar 3, 2003)

The one thing I really noticed when using ephedra products was the appetite control. I have tried the new Xena EFX, i thought it was useless. It didn't help at all with the appetite control. I would not use the ephedra free stuff now.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 3, 2003)

Not all of us are concerned with appetite control though, some people actually have trouble getting themselves to eat enough to hit thier target weight. Just something to keep in mind since everyone has a different long term goal in mind.


----------



## PB&J (Mar 3, 2003)

ummm, Ok.............


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Have you heard good things about the ephedra free products...I mean do they seem to work?



Well, remember...while ephedra is a great fat burning ingredient, there are others included in these formulas that are also very good at burning fat...synephrine, yohimbe, caffeine, etc. While I prefer the inclusion of ephedra, I still think these formulas are worthwhile.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> ummm, Ok.............



In other words, I would hope that this stuff jogs your metabolism, if all it does is make me stop eating well heck I could do that on my own.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

I am using hydroxycut ephedra free...I haven't used it long enough to have formed an opinion yet. I'll let you know.


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I am using hydroxycut ephedra free...I haven't used it long enough to have formed an opinion yet. I'll let you know.



Keep us posted!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Mar 5, 2003)

A lady at one of the local health food stores told me that hydroxycut, xenedrine and stacker 2 are all going to go  ephedra free  soon exclusively, something to do with their patents running out and to renew them, it would be way too expensive on the insurance end of it due to the recent happenings with ephedra, so IF and thats capital IF this is true, hoarding might be something to think about for those who prefer the ephedra versions.


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> A lady at one of the local health food stores told me that hydroxycut, xenedrine and stacker 2 are all going to go  ephedra free  soon exclusively, something to do with their patents running out and to renew them, it would be way too expensive on the insurance end of it due to the recent happenings with ephedra, so IF and thats capital IF this is true, hoarding might be something to think about for those who prefer the ephedra versions.



TRUE


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I have just started using the ephrada free Hydroxycut...the GNC here where I live isn't carrying the one with ephedra anymore
> 
> I don't get the same feeling I did witht the ephedra version...but I don't think it works like it either. I don't feel the energy surge I had with the other...which I think was my increased metabolism. I will post more when I have used it longer.
> ...



What's up Buff?  Do you have a Wally World (aka - Walmart) near by?  I just picked some up tonight and it was 14.95 for 58 caps.  Don't know what you are paying, just thought you'd like a FYI.   

I too will keep you all posted.   

As for Xenadrine - didn't care for it all that much.  Didn't feel a thing, didn't notice any difference either.  JMO!


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 7, 2003)

I wouldn't even waste my money on the ephedra free formulas.I've taken ephedra and caffeine together without the "stack" and it worked just as good as the stack I took.This leads me to believe only the caffeine and ephedra worked and since drinking coffee in the morning never suppressed my appetite or gave me a long lasting energy increase.Basically the caffeine only helped kick the ephedra in.Effects and possible dangers from ephedra were known way before the supplement companies came out with ECA's.Why would you come out with a product that could possible be dangerous when you had a safe alternative form that was just as good or was just a little less effective?You wouldn't.Don't waste your money


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What's up Buff?  Do you have a Wally World (aka - Walmart) near by?  I just picked some up tonight and it was 14.95 for 58 caps.  Don't know what you are paying, just thought you'd like a FYI.
> 
> I too will keep you all posted.
> ...



Walmart here doesn't carry it.  I practically live at wally world...I have to shop for 7 of us in my family...so really I am there A LOT...they don't carry any good products like that.


----------



## gopro (Mar 8, 2003)

Although I do not agree with the banning of ephedra I just want to say that ephedra free formulas are not useless. There are several other thermogenics in existence that work quite well and are included in many of these formulas. Maybe they don't work QUITE AS WELL as ephedra, but they do work.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What's up Buff?  Do you have a Wally World (aka - Walmart) near by?  I just picked some up tonight and it was 14.95 for 58 caps.  Don't know what you are paying, just thought you'd like a FYI.
> 
> I too will keep you all posted.
> ...



I owe you a HUGE apology!! I went and looked at Walmart today because you said something about it being there....and I be damned if it wasn't there. I couldn't believe it. I look at that area ALL OF THE TIME in Walmart and I have never seen it. There were other brands, too, like Xenadrine(sp?) and stuff. WOW! When did that happen??? Anyway, they had the regular and the ephedra free versions. Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 10, 2003)

No apology necessary!  Just glad to help that's all!  Glad you found it though.  Was it the same price?  14.95?  Hope so, it's the cheapest I've found it locally.  At our Wally World, they have a HUGE display, can't miss it!


----------



## cplupton (Mar 10, 2004)

actually the reason that the aspirin is in the stack is because it thins your blood, that is the only reason. they put that there because ephedra increases your heartrate which increases blood flow, if your blood is normal thickness it can cause major complications.  just thought you would like to know. also ,another effect of caffeine is the widening of blood vessels, that is alot of the reason people were getting headaches after taking the original formula, u may still get the headaches , but i believe the reason they were so bad originally was that the ephedrine also has an effect like that on the vessels and because of that the caffeine withdrawal headache after getting off the original formula was 20 times worse.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 10, 2004)

I've use the Ephedra free Hydroxycut with marginal results. I was at the end of the bottle before I noticed anything. Next time I'll just get three bottles. At 3 pills 3x's/day, it sure dosn't last very long. ThermoHydroxadrine w/ephedra worked really well for me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

I wonder if the Dymetadrine Extreme EF will be any good, since I loved their original formula so much.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 10, 2004)

what you folks think of stacker 3 ephed free?


----------



## mousie (Mar 11, 2004)

I miss Hydroxycut with ephedra!!!  I think you can still find ephedra in certain states, but you have to look hard.  The official ban is April 11.  I plan on driving out of state to buy some this weekend.  I don't take any of the ephedra free products for obvious reasons.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 14, 2004)

up for my question?


----------



## Testosterone (Mar 14, 2004)

Near 90% of all Ephedra Free Fat Burners are Crap. This is especially for those who've been using Ephedra before.
Although innovations like Redline and HEAT do hold some promise but it's very unlikely that they can provide same results as Ephedra/Caffeine/Aspirin/Yohimbe Stack.
Tougher yet, is to get results from both EPHEDRA & STIMULANT FREE thermogenic.
Hydroxycut Ephedra Free & Xenadrine EFX: Both are the biggest jokes.
You can get better results at the same price using T-5


----------



## Par Deus (Mar 16, 2004)

99% of EC replacements aree garbage.

Most people cannot tolerate EC + Y

I think Meltdown (and/or Redline -- I get them confused) looks as good or better than EC on paper, and I think H.E.A.T. Stack is better, short-term, and considerably better long-term.

I am obviously biased on the latter product.

I think Chisled, Tight, and even Hot-Rox and Thermorexin are pretty decent EC replacements, as well.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 16, 2004)

ight thanx


----------

